# Zugriffsberechtigung



## exestend (2. Januar 2015)

Hallo,

ich habe das Problem, dass ich Magento installieren möchte aber er jammert rum, weil angeblich keine Rechte da sind:
An error occured. Please provide write access to the whole Magento directory and all subdirectories.
Could not create /var/customers/webs/*******/Magento/app/code/community/IntegerNet/MagentoLocalizedEbay/..

Ich habe den FTP Benutzer per Froxlor angelegt und diesen auch in Filezilla benutzt beim kopieren der Daten.

Warum hat der Benutzer dann keine nötigen Rechte? 

LG


----------



## Bratkartoffel (2. Januar 2015)

Hi,

- Mit welchem Benutzer läuft der Webserver / PHP?
- Welche Rechte und welchen Besitzer hat das oben angegebene Verzeuchnis?

Grüße,
BK


----------



## exestend (2. Januar 2015)

Also ich habe einen Admin Account in Froxlor, also auf meinem vServer. Da habe ich einen Kunden angelegt "KUNDE" dieser Kunde hat alle Domains und über diesen Arbeite ich auch.

Der Kunde hat jetzt einen FTP Account "FTPKUNDE"
Mit diesem habe ich alles kopiert.

Ich habe auich gerade erst bemerkt, das nicht FTPKUNDE den Ordner nicht erstellen kann sondern "KUNDE" kann den Ordner nicht erstellen....

Also ich glaube es liegt an den Heimatverzeichnissen...FTPKUNDE greift nicht auf "/var/customers/webs/FTPKUNDE/Magento/app/code/community/IntegerNet/MagentoLocalizedEbay/.." zu sondern auf 

"/var/customers/webs/KUNDE/Magento/app/code/community/IntegerNet/MagentoLocalizedEbay/.."

Könnte es daran liegen?

Welche Rechte die einzelnen habe kann ich nicht genau sagen, im  FileZilla habe ich die Berechtigung "1000"


----------



## ikosaeder (5. Januar 2015)

Ja vermutlich gehört der Ordner dem Benutzer Kunde und FTPKunde hat keine Schreibrechte auf dem Ordner. 
Du kannst die Rechte bestimmt über dein Admin Tool anpassen, evt auch über Filezilla.
Gibt es ein Logfile? Das könnte genaueren Aufschluß geben, was da schief läuft.


----------

